# Riding with Epilepsy



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Is there anyone out there that has Epilepsy and rides?

I am an Epileptic but I still ride and I don't let a lot of things get in my way besides transportation(my biggest issue). I was just curious to see if there is anything you guys do before you ride or any other special precautions? 

Thanks!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Since no one has said anything to you, I'll pitch in.

I used to work at a riding center, and our main client was epileptic. She was under 12 years old, didn't talk, and she rode fine. Sometimes she'd have seizures but if we kept her engaged they weren't as common.

I think as long as you keep the blood flowing, then chances for seizures dwindle. Course I am not a health care person so don't take what I say as law.. just an observation.


----------

